# Farfetch Promo Code



## Minamiz

Is there anything out there (sorry mods posted originally in general section)??


----------



## kateincali

Is there a code for an additional amount off sale items floating around out there? I'm eyeing the Marc Jacobs Kate but I'm trying so very hard not to spend over $500. TIA 

And I'm in the US if it matters...


----------



## minh

*free global shipping, today only
*
Free global shipping will apply from 12:01am (GMT) on Monday 28 Feb 2011  until 9:00am (GMT) on Tuesday 1 March 2011. The free shipping option  will automatically be offered with all applicable orders placed during  the checkout process between these times. It applies to orders from  European boutiques only and excludes orders from North American  boutiques. The free shipping offer can only be used on orders of full  price merchandise or orders that contain at least one item of full price  merchandise. The offer cannot be used on orders including only reduced  or sale price merchandise. The free shipping offer only applies to the  DHL Express shipping option to countries where this offer is available.  Where it is not available, the offer will apply to the cheapest other  shipping option available. The maximum free shipping value is £40 (or  47Euro or $65 or R$100,00 depending on currency selected by the  customer). If the shipping value is above this figure, the customer will  pay the difference. This offer cannot be used in conjunction with any  other offer.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Great minds think alike! I just posted this...lol


----------



## minh

once again today - FREE SHIPPING from all European boutiques begins tonight at midnight and ends Wednesday morning at 9am, GMT

enjoy!


----------



## randr21

how much xtra tariff for items shipped from EU to US if an item is $1500? am looking at a bag...thx


----------



## pretzel

is this website legit? how is the return policy? thx!


----------



## kat99

Awesome! I love this site, it's definitely legit. The only time I ordered I did not get duties but don't know if that was just a lucky coincidence...I think you have to research from the specific store it is coming from.


----------



## sarasmith3269

and free returns too!

http://www.farfetch.com/


----------



## Muslickz

sarasmith3269 said:


> and free returns too!
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/



TY!!\
-Mus


----------



## makeup_lover

Anyone have the latest farfetch code? I need it urgently thank u very much


----------



## claudia09

and new codes for free shipping?


----------



## jazmini

Free shipping from today until 20 dec


----------



## authenticplease

Any codes....I am trying to place an order but it keeps showing a $28 shipping fee.


----------



## Nat

:bump: Any free shipping codes?


----------



## bfrosty

Anyone received any codes?  I have a pair begging for wear!


----------



## jazmini

Free Global Shipping
7&8 March only
Hth


----------



## ysmum

Pretty please, any new codes for farfetch? There's a pair of Lanvin calling my name...


----------



## jazmini

ysmum said:


> Pretty please, any new codes for farfetch? There's a pair of Lanvin calling my name...


 
Free Global Shipping, Today Only!


----------



## ysmum

jazmini said:


> Free Global Shipping, Today Only!



Ooo...thank you!!


----------



## jazmini

FREE GLOBAL SHIPPING
13-17 APRIL
HTH


----------



## mangopudding

FREE GLOBAL SHIPPING
23 - 24 May 2012. All boutiques included. On all orders over £100; &#8364;120; $158. Sale items not included.


----------



## nay.nay01

Bump


----------



## bobjo

Any recent coupon codes? Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

Google brings up this one for free shipping: MGMFF120712


----------



## Stylish P

Thank you &#128144;


----------



## ericanjensen

When does this code expire?  Are shipping codes the only ones they give out?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

any current codes? I'm about to order something


----------



## Divealicious

Free global shipping, today only!

10 October 2012. All boutiques included. On all orders over £100; &euro;124; $160. Sale items not included.


----------



## fayela

Why can't I wait for a day! Just ordered Mcqueen scarf yesterday


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I just ordered a McQueen pashmina scarf! Can't believe I spent so much on a scarf but it was almost $150 cheaper than Net-a-Porter.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

BagsNBaubles said:
			
		

> I just ordered a McQueen pashmina scarf! Can't believe I spent so much on a scarf but it was almost $150 cheaper than Net-a-Porter.



Can you just cancel the order or return it .


----------



## lucywife

Just used this one for free shipping WFRESHIPA01


----------



## Mallhaciel

any new codes ? hoping to order my Marc Jacobs


----------



## Appletini10

Any new codes? TIA


----------



## Mallhaciel

any free shipping codes? would be great to use with the private sale that just started!


----------



## airina666

Mallhaciel said:


> any free shipping codes? would be great to use with the private sale that just started!



i tried to use codes with the private sale & none worked. i think they are not accepted during this private sale.


----------



## christymarie340

Bumping this in hopes so done has a code to spare??


----------



## cvlshopaholic

automatic free shipping over $160 going until Nov 26


----------



## jeNYC

Any codes please???


----------



## jazmini

Sale up to 40% off
HTH


----------



## ericanjensen

Did anyone get that survey to earn free global shipping?  I got a code but it doesn't work & customer service is telling me to review the terms on the original email but I erased it


----------



## bluebe

^ only works on 1) full price, 2) and over $158.
Sale items not included.


----------



## ericanjensen

bluebe said:


> ^ only works on 1) full price, 2) and over $158.
> Sale items not included.



Thank you


----------



## shopshopoholic

Anyone know of an active code at the moment?  Thanks!


----------



## Guylian

Free shipping  9/17-19


----------



## RaspberryJam

^It's deceiving though because it says "The free shipping offer is valid on orders of full price merchandise totalling over £100 (&#8364;119; US$156)"


----------



## Guylian

RaspberryJam said:


> ^It's deceiving though because it says "The free shipping offer is valid on orders of full price merchandise totalling over £100 (119; US$156)"



Yes, there are lots of new season's. most of the sizes are only 1 left and price is about 70-80%  the price in US department stores.


----------



## lucywife

Free global shipping for the next 24 hours, no code needed


----------



## TPF Deals

Ya! Here are the details for Farfetch Free 24 hour shipping!!! 

Start: 9 am 10/9/13
End: 8:59 am 10/10/13

Here are the restrictions: 
Free Shipping On full price orders over £100/&#8364;119/US$156.
Max shipping discount £40/&#8364;48/US$63.

CLICK HERE TO CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## Divealicious

Free global shipping! No code required:

nds 08.59 GMT October 29. On full price orders over £100/&#8364;118/US$160. 
Max shipping discount £40/&#8364;47/US$64. Sale items not included.


----------



## TPF Deals

Just wanted to add onto the info above. Here's the latest Farfetch Free Shipping info! 

Start: 9am (GMT) Tuesday 22nd October
End: 9am (GMT) Tuesday 29th October

On full price orders over £100/&#8364;118/US$160
Max shipping discount £40/&#8364;47/US$64

CLICK HERE TO SHOP!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone know when the fall sales start?


----------



## jazmini

Free Global Shipping

Ends 08:59 GMT on Thursday, December 19. On full price orders over £100/&#8364;119/US$161. 
Max shipping discount £40/&#8364;48/US$64. Sale items not included.

HTH!


----------



## Solemony

I got an email from far fetch on a sale event early access in the mail. 20% off on selected items... Not sure when that start for everyone else hmmm


----------



## Lisie

hey everyone, 
are there any farfetch codes? I am in urgent need of one 
Thanks


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

same here i'll like an code. thanks


----------



## almillermtz

Lisie said:


> hey everyone,
> are there any farfetch codes? I am in urgent need of one
> Thanks



I am also looking for some farfetch codes.. Anyone has them?


----------



## Joiedelamode

After a long search for promo codes to get a better discount on my bottega venetta yellow bow pumps, I found the following website:

http://www.thebargainavenue.com.au/...rfetch-discounts-and-promotions-december-2013

Click on the code regarding the extra 20% off sale. 

Enjoy!


----------



## authenticplease

Joiedelamode said:


> After a long search for promo codes to get a better discount on my bottega venetta yellow bow pumps, I found the following website:
> 
> http://www.thebargainavenue.com.au/...rfetch-discounts-and-promotions-december-2013
> 
> Click on the code regarding the extra 20% off sale.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks, Joie!


----------



## majda

SALE extra 20% off - 2 days only
Enter code: x20jan14


----------



## quackedup

Extra 20% off clearance items - 1 day only
promo code: x20feb14


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Any recent codes?


----------



## labellavita27

I have never purchased from this site. How is the service and how does it work?


----------



## rhymemiao

Does anyone have a code for farfetch that you have no use.....? Could you share it to me? 
Anyway, many thanks


----------



## Aleksandrap

rhymemiao said:


> Does anyone have a code for farfetch that you have no use.....? Could you share it to me?
> Anyway, many thanks


I only have for free shipping


----------



## rhymemiao

Aleksandrap said:


> I only have for free shipping



Just missed the free shipping event... Could you please share the free shipping code with me ?


----------



## Aleksandrap

rhymemiao said:


> Just missed the free shipping event... Could you please share the free shipping code with me ?


Ok, if you are the new clinet to tge shop you will get the code by putting my name in the code space - send my the email


----------



## saira1214

Anyone have a code they aren't using? I'm looking for one, please! Thank you!!


----------



## layla1990

Hi
any free shipping codes?
Please share!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am about to make a BIG purchase from them...so if anyone has anything codewise


----------



## rhymemiao

QuelleFromage said:


> I am about to make a BIG purchase from them...so if anyone has anything codewise



Me too  still looking for some code for regular price item... it seems that farfetch only have codes for sale item and free shipping before .


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Anyone have a code they aren't using? I'm looking for one, please! Thank you!!


Looks like there are no codes out there.


----------



## saira1214

Free global shipping until October 31. Unfortunately the item I wanted is now out of stock.   I wonder if they take items down when there are promos? Weird.


----------



## TPF Deals

Yep FREE GLOBAL SHIPPING! Here are the details from Farfetch! 

Free Global ShippingStart: 9am GMT Tuesday October 28th
End: 9am GMT Friday October 31st
On orders over £100, $170, &#8364;125 $180 AUD
Excluding Sale Items


----------



## kml2887

Does anyone know when or if Farfetch does further markdowns on sale items?


----------



## jazmini

Pre sale open
Hth!


----------



## jazmini

jazmini said:


> Pre sale open
> Hth!



Hi Jenny,

It is for the EU (but not available in FR,IT,BE)
Where are you?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Code x2027dec14
Today only


----------



## katran26

moi et mes sacs said:


> Code x2027dec14
> 
> Today only




Nice! Thank you


----------



## Minion89

Anyone knows is farfetch only sell new things and not 2 hand


----------



## Minion89

Sorry People i am bumping your thread.
Does any one know that is new items that we buy on farfetch or is it 2hand?
Its my first time buying &#128563;


----------



## gymangel812

Minion89 said:


> Sorry People i am bumping your thread.
> Does any one know that is new items that we buy on farfetch or is it 2hand?
> Its my first time buying &#128563;


new


----------



## Minion89

Super if Its new Then i Will buy&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## mangosalmon

any discount code available atm?

eyeing on givenchy antigona mini !!!


----------



## whoknowsx

Same, also looking for a code!


----------



## Stylish P

+1


----------



## PHOK

hello all~

just got an email with a code for an extra 20% off all sale items until 9am on the 23rd! enjoy~ 
code: x20jan15


----------



## wouldyouknow42

Free global shipping on orders over $150 until 9am GMT on 1 February. Haven't checked if it includes sale items.


----------



## calflu

I am not seeing a thread for this but it's too good to miss this!!!


Due to lower euro...pricing there is VERY good!!!


x


----------



## Starlett309

Can you please fully disclose how the referrer benefits if someone uses their referral link? Thanks!


----------



## AngieBaby15

Starlett309 said:


> Can you please fully disclose how the referrer benefits if someone uses their referral link? Thanks!


I think when you make a purchase through a referral link, you get 10% off and the referrer also gets a 10% off on his/her next order.


----------



## Mallhaciel

Any new codes out there? Thanks


----------



## Oleandered

Any new codes out there?


----------



## vivienzhu

I just received the email this morning that the Farfetch sale preview has already begun. I don't know whether it is only eligible to people who have purchased on farfetch.com before. A lot of good items are on sale now. Enjoy!
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/private-sale/items.aspx?ffref=hd_mnav


----------



## Sezin

I can't see the sale items. Do you see any Givenchy Antigona medium?  Thank you!


----------



## vivienzhu

Sezin said:


> I can't see the sale items. Do you see any Givenchy Antigona medium?  Thank you!


You are welcome. Yes, there are several Givenchy Antigona medium. I think one or two of them may be the small size, but the item title says it's medium, so I still upload the picture.


----------



## Sezin

Thank you so much!  They have the color I want on sale. I will wait for the sale to start.


----------



## Sezin

Do you know how I can access to the presale?  Thank you


----------



## lvpradalove

Someone posted a link in the sales and intels in the givenchy or proenza thread, that should give you access.


----------



## lvpradalove

Sezin said:


> Thank you so much!  They have the color I want on sale. I will wait for the sale to start.




You should try to buy it now, some of the stuff are gone, missed out on some proenza bargains and sac de jour


----------



## lvpradalove

http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...6Pc3usIgzd4w6sgf&_ei_=Ejb0sDWxowTaCzCutMad5BQ

Reposting the link here from proenza intels thread


----------



## tbt197

Here's also the link to the bags that are on sale.

http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...-purses-1/items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=30

use the Designer filter to just show the brands that you're after


----------



## Sezin

I'm so unlucky. The links you shared worked, but it says the item just sold out


----------



## vivienzhu

Sezin said:


> Thank you so much!  They have the color I want on sale. I will wait for the sale to start.


You are welcome. The email I received says that the sale preview would end 23:59 BST on Monday, May 25th. I think it would open public very soon. BTW, ssense.com has begun its sale. There are some Givenchy Antigona on sale.


----------



## Luvdabags

lvpradalove said:


> http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...6Pc3usIgzd4w6sgf&_ei_=Ejb0sDWxowTaCzCutMad5BQ
> 
> Reposting the link here from proenza intels thread




Thank you!  The link worked and I was able to order a Chloe Marcie for an unbelievable price!


----------



## Sezin

vivienzhu said:


> You are welcome. The email I received says that the sale preview would end 23:59 BST on Monday, May 25th. I think it would open public very soon. BTW, ssense.com has begun its sale. There are some Givenchy Antigona on sale.


I bought the antigona at saks sale. Only 33% off but still good.  Thanks for the heads up on ssense sale. The website is soooo slow. Trying to score some items but it's not loading. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Love Of My Life

tbt197 said:


> Here's also the link to the bags that are on sale.
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...-purses-1/items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=30
> 
> use the Designer filter to just show the brands that you're after


 


Thanks for this.. looking for a bag & hoping they might have it..


----------



## lvpradalove

Does farfetch generallg have extra 20 off? Thinking whether i should purchase a bag or hold off


----------



## katran26

lvpradalove said:


> Does farfetch generallg have extra 20 off? Thinking whether i should purchase a bag or hold off




I've been looking for a code for a while now but no luck


----------



## vivienzhu

lvpradalove said:


> Does farfetch generallg have extra 20 off? Thinking whether i should purchase a bag or hold off


I think there would be 20% off on sale items, but it would probably take place at the end of the sale.


----------



## lvpradalove

vivienzhu said:


> I think there would be 20% off on sale items, but it would probably take place at the end of the sale.




Thanks for responding. Just thinking if what i want might be gone by the time the 20off comes in


----------



## Aleksandrap

anyone got it in eu?


----------



## jazmini

Aleksandrap said:


> anyone got it in eu?



No


----------



## Aleksandrap

sale preview is on


----------



## JetSetGo!

lvpradalove said:


> Does farfetch generallg have extra 20 off? Thinking whether i should purchase a bag or hold off



Waaaaaiting!


----------



## jazmini

Aleksandrap said:


> sale preview is on



For the EU? Do you have a link?
Thanks


----------



## lvpradalove

extra 10 off now on for farfetch!

x10june15


----------



## joanniii

Link to EU site would be great!
But I think the items on the EU site are the same as rest of the world?


----------



## vivienzhu

lvpradalove, thank you for sharing the 10% off code. I received this email this morning too.


----------



## majda

http://www.farfetch.com/es/shopping/private-sale/items.aspx?ffref=hd_mnav

It is a presale preview link but I don't think it works


----------



## JetSetGo!

lvpradalove said:


> extra 10 off now on for farfetch!
> 
> x10june15



Awesome! Thank you! I finally pulled the trigger on the SL scarf I've been obsessed with.


----------



## wouldyouknow42

I can see a sale preview link on the front page of the UK site (it says it excludes BR, FR and IT), but following it doesn't lead to any discounter items, whether or not I'm signed in.


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Awesome! Thank you! I finally pulled the trigger on the SL scarf I've been obsessed with.


----------



## micketh

rdgldy said:


>


xx20june15

extra 20% off sale items until 9am BST 22nd june

excludes BE, IT, FR


----------



## authenticplease

Anyone have a free ship code for the US?


----------



## JetSetGo!

micketh said:


> xx20june15
> 
> extra 20% off sale items until 9am BST 22nd june
> 
> excludes BE, IT, FR



Thanks! Just ordered some espys I had my eye on.


----------



## joanniii

Hi ladies, has anyone tried returning items to Farfetch before?
The process sounds easy, however I can't seem to find the 'link' next to each order the the website says?
Please help!?


----------



## wouldyouknow42

Their system can glitch, especially if you try to initiate the return process before they've received confirmation your order has been delivered. Just give them a call and they'll fix it immediately. It's happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## micketh

*xx20july15 

Another chance to get 20% off sale prices with further reductions..

Ends 13th July at 9am BST
*


----------



## rosewang924

hi, does anyone have any sale codes, i'm looking to buy something.  it's free shipping till 7/31.  thank you.


----------



## Murdamama

rosewang924 said:


> hi, does anyone have any sale codes, i'm looking to buy something.  it's free shipping till 7/31.  thank you.




Hi! Sorry I'm just seeing this now but here's a 10% code off for your future use.

https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/qwd-fe8a49f016


----------



## rosewang924

Murdamama said:


> Hi! Sorry I'm just seeing this now but here's a 10% code off for your future use.
> 
> https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/qwd-fe8a49f016



thank you!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Hi, has anybody ordered from them in the U.S., did you have any problems regarding shipping to the U.S.  There is an item I want to buy and it's quite expensive ($12xx), and am worried about the shipping.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## randr21

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, has anybody ordered from them in the U.S., did you have any problems regarding shipping to the U.S.  There is an item I want to buy and it's quite expensive ($12xx), and am worried about the shipping.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.



Try the farfetch thread in general shopping. I personally have ordered items over that amt and had no issues, but I had them deliver to store in Manhattan, where I then picked up.


----------



## katran26




----------



## ari

katran26 said:


> View attachment 3094763


I was exited but check out the difference in the price for this :
http://www.farfetch.com/bg/shopping...item-11019159.aspx?storeid=9541&ffref=lp_3_0_

VALENTINO
boxy fit shirt
945,77 &#8364;567,46 &#8364;


http://www.stylebop.com/bg/product_...igner&menu2=&menu3=148&id=611902&special=sale

And Stylebop

SHOP THIS LOOK 

&#8226;	 
Valentino

VALENTINO
Cotton Shirt

(- 50%) / &#8364; 295

Some of the boutiques increase the original price during such &#8220;promotions&#8221;


----------



## ari

nearly everything of Valentino is like that
http://www.farfetch.com/bg/shopping...tem-10897299.aspx?storeid=9560&ffref=lp_56_0_
the skirt here is 1 140,65 &#8364;
at Stylebop and Luisaviaroma is 770 euro.
i'm really confused about their little games.


----------



## katran26

ari said:


> nearly everything of Valentino is like that
> http://www.farfetch.com/bg/shopping...tem-10897299.aspx?storeid=9560&ffref=lp_56_0_
> the skirt here is 1 140,65 
> at Stylebop and Luisaviaroma is 770 euro.
> i'm really confused about their little games.




I agree- you have to be very careful and do research first before purchasing because the prices can be inns irate sadly.


----------



## KensingtonUK

And what's weirder is if you compare the Givenchy bags with the different exchange rates, Australians save about $400 compared to a 1100$ bag. Doesn't make sense at all


----------



## katran26

There's free shipping to the US today


----------



## toyang917

x not allowed


----------



## katran26

Use code xjan20 for an additional 20% off sale items at Farfetch.com

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...145&utm_content=&utm_campaign=20160119PRO_USU


----------



## ps04997

25sur150jan valid until Feb 29 2016

$25 off $150 full price purchase

Enjoy


----------



## CrazyCool01

Has anyone noticed that the prices in Farfetch.com have sky rocketed .. not sure if it is because of EURO increase .. 

but i feel for many  items full price at a local store is cheaper ..


----------



## katran26

CrazyCool01 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the prices in Farfetch.com have sky rocketed .. not sure if it is because of EURO increase ..
> 
> but i feel for many  items full price at a local store is cheaper ..



I agree - I can't find a bargain there like I used too...even with the promo codes, etc.


----------



## CrazyCool01

katran26 said:


> I agree - I can't find a bargain there like I used too...even with the promo codes, etc.


I live in Australia .. which is a very expensive place for Luxury shopping .. but i found Full price items at local store cheaper than Farfetch. (like Saint Laurent)

and there is a price increase all of a sudden like 150$ on the same item .. 

I think farfetch is good when buying on SALE but these days not worth for Full price ..


----------



## Suzie

I have tried the x20jan for an extra 20% off and it doesn't work, does anyone have any other codes?


----------



## esmeraldavdende

Thnx!


----------



## kml2887

Will there will be another extra % off before the sale ends? They say the sale is ending soon, but doesn't say when...


----------



## micketh

x30feb

Enjoy!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you so much,  I just got 30% off these gorgeous Jimmy Choo boots I have been eyeing off.


----------



## katran26

I must say - I wasn't sure about Farfetch before, but wow, this newest promo has been amazing! It expires tomorrow, but I was able to snag two amazing bags!


----------



## Jaime

I tried the code on several items to be told those items weren't eligible...I gave up


----------



## katran26

Jaime said:


> I tried the code on several items to be told those items weren't eligible...I gave up



I think it's only for the items in the "Sale" section  doesn't work on full price...


----------



## katran26

any new codes?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

If anyone is need of a promo-Far fetch is giving away $25 for taking their survey. Expires March,19th. Not sure if the survey went out to EVERYONE or just new subscribers to their email.


----------



## Marukoy

I need a code/referral so I can get a 10% off on my first order. Pretty please


----------



## TravelBug

They are having a private sale.  I tried to post the link but it didn't work.  Just Google Farfetch private sale, click on the Clothes HQ link, and the Check this out link on that page, from there you can navigate to the Women's private sale link.


----------



## Marukoy

Oh it doesn't


----------



## Marukoy

Ok thanks


----------



## chicNclassy

TravelBug said:


> They are having a private sale.  I tried to post the link but it didn't work.  Just Google Farfetch private sale, click on the Clothes HQ link, and the Check this out link on that page, from there you can navigate to the Women's private sale link.



A lot of the items that were included in the private sale are now showing up as full price...it shows the sale price on the main page but once you click on the individual item or add it to your cart, its listed at full retail. Glad I was able to snag some stuff a few days ago, now I am hoping when they arrive tomorrow that there are no sizing issues.


----------



## Marukoy

If you can refer, please PM me, I need a code haha desperate. 10% off but it will help


----------



## chicNclassy

Marukoy said:


> If you can refer, please PM me, I need a code haha desperate. 10% off but it will help



sent you one!


----------



## nancylike

any one have free shipping  code ?many thx~~


----------



## Neospecies

Is there another private sale up?  They have some Aquazzura shoes at great price
Hoping link works...
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/private-sale/women/items.aspx


----------



## katran26

any new codes? TIA


----------



## russell317

I love farfetch. Does anyone know when they will start doing extra 10%, extra 20%? Hope I can snatch something then.


----------



## VSalt

chicNclassy said:


> sent you one!



if anyone could also refer me too (via pm) that would be much appreciated!  thank you


----------



## Calliandraroad

VSalt said:


> if anyone could also refer me too (via pm) that would be much appreciated!  thank you



Sent you one.


----------



## katran26

I believe the refer codes only work if it's your first full-priced purchase...just tried on a sale item, didn't work


----------



## chicNclassy

katran26 said:


> I believe the refer codes only work if it's your first full-priced purchase...just tried on a sale item, didn't work




Yes, full price item over $400 to get the discount


----------



## VSalt

chicNclassy said:


> sent you one!





VSalt said:


> if anyone could also refer me too (via pm) that would be much appreciated!  thank you



 thank you!


----------



## VSalt

Calliandraroad said:


> Sent you one.



thank you!  it worked for me.


----------



## Calliandraroad

VSalt said:


> thank you!  it worked for me.



Yay!! Glad it worked out!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Anyone have a code they can pm? Thanks!


----------



## Calliandraroad

tigertrixie said:


> Anyone have a code they can pm? Thanks!



I sent you one. 10% discount. Don't think it'll work for sale items though.


----------



## Luv n bags

Calliandraroad said:


> I sent you one. 10% discount. Don't think it'll work for sale items though.




Thank you! It did not work, but I definitely appreciate your thoughtfulness!


----------



## natalia0128

tigertrixie said:


> Anyone have a code they can pm? Thanks!



I have 10% for full price item expire 5/31


----------



## Calliandraroad

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! It did not work, but I definitely appreciate your thoughtfulness!



Oh, bummer that it didn't work  Was hoping to be able to help.


----------



## pheonix_ashes

I would greatly appreciate a 10% code, thank you!


----------



## Calliandraroad

pheonix_ashes said:


> I would greatly appreciate a 10% code, thank you!



Here you go. Couldn't pm you.

https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/fe/ewe-1fc818b6e3?utm_campaign=referrer-forward-email&utm_medium=email&utm_source=customers&utm_content=cta


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Used the 10%, thank you so much!


----------



## Vchu

Does anyone have a 10% code I can use? It would be much much appreciated!


----------



## Calliandraroad

Vchu said:


> Does anyone have a 10% code I can use? It would be much much appreciated!



Hi - you can use the link that I posted above.


----------



## Calliandraroad

pheonix_ashes said:


> Used the 10%, thank you so much!



Great! Glad to have helped.


----------



## russell317

Does any one have a 10% code? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Calliandraroad

russell317 said:


> Does any one have a 10% code? Thank you so much in advance



PM'd you. I noticed that you're in London - I'm in the US. Hope it still works for you!!


----------



## hugoS

Hiii, I tried to use the 10% off code in a new account but it did not work, anyone might know why? I live in hong kong.


----------



## katran26

hugoS said:


> Hiii, I tried to use the 10% off code in a new account but it did not work, anyone might know why? I live in hong kong.



If it's a full priced item it should work, it doesn't work on sale...other than that not sure why it doesn't work


----------



## hugoS

katran26 said:


> If it's a full priced item it should work, it doesn't work on sale...other than that not sure why it doesn't work


Yes very weird indeed. still could not work, I probably will call them directly to ask.


----------



## russell317

Anyone know when they'll start doing markdown? Thank you!


----------



## chicNclassy

russell317 said:


> Anyone know when they'll start doing markdown? Thank you!




Some stuff got marked down like last weekish


----------



## russell317

chicNclassy said:


> Some stuff got marked down like last weekish



I mean the extra 10% extra 20%, but yea, so much stuff now! I don't know what to buy so I'm waiting for markdown to buy them all hahahaa


----------



## chicNclassy

russell317 said:


> I mean the extra 10% extra 20%, but yea, so much stuff now! I don't know what to buy so I'm waiting for markdown to buy them all hahahaa




Haha I don't have that problem bc I bought everything I wanted at the very beginning. Good thing I did bc they're all gone now!


----------



## Neospecies

Does anyone have a code to share?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## HiromiT

Calliandraroad, thanks for your code! Now I just hope my order is fulfilled. (I wanted to quote you but that feature doesn't seem to be working.)


----------



## Calliandraroad

No worries, HiromiT. Hope your order works out for you.


----------



## elevenxten

Hello anyone has a 10% coupon code that they are not using?


----------



## Calliandraroad

elevenxten said:


> Hello anyone has a 10% coupon code that they are not using?


Hi - feel free to use this link....

https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/f...um=email&utm_source=customers&utm_content=cta


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have a promo code for $25 off $150 or more. PM me if interested


----------



## elevenxten

Calliandraroad said:


> Hi - feel free to use this link....
> 
> https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/f...um=email&utm_source=customers&utm_content=cta


Thank you Sharon!!!


----------



## amrx87

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have a promo code for $25 off $150 or more. PM me if interested



just pmed you!!


----------



## HiromiT

Calliandraroad said:


> No worries, HiromiT. Hope your order works out for you.


Thanks again; my order arrived in record time! I'm now eyeing something else and wish I had another code for existing customers.


----------



## ccfun

New users can get a 10% code here:

https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/rsh-2293fc6119


----------



## MrGoyard

Have there ever been Farfetch Europe codes for 15% or more discount?


----------



## LariceBoutique

Here is a 10% if anyone needs it : 
https://farfetch.mention-me.com/me/...2f8ca93242998e6e21326f6724afda536b8cfd9/fe/cw


----------



## starrysky7

20% off sale items with x20july16


----------



## shaunl

Hi there,
GET £30 OFF when you place your first order over £250 by quoting my name
*Shaun Lee*

or click using the link below:
https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/xlt-shaun-lee

Hope this helps.


----------



## hcmgrace

Hi Everyone,

I'm not looking to purchase anything just yet so sharing this $25 USD promo code incase anyone is eyeing something. . First come first serve. If you've used it, please reply this thread so others are aware  

Code: sur25july16

T&C:

1. The survey will close at 11pm BST on Friday on July 22nd 2016.
2. The USD$25 off code will be available to participants who complete the full survey.
3. Only a single entry will be permitted per individual.
4. The USD$25 off code is valid on all orders of full price merchandise totalling over USD$150.
5. The USD$150 threshold applies to a customer's entire order of full-price merchandise, no matter how many boutiques ordered from
6. Applies only to full price items
7. The offer applies to orders from all boutiques within the Farfetch network
8. This offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer
9. Farfetch retains the right to withdraw this promotion at any time.
10. The USD$25 off code can only be used once by an individual and is valid until 11pm BST August 22nd 2016.


----------



## Alyda

hcmgrace said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not looking to purchase anything just yet so sharing this $25 USD promo code incase anyone is eyeing something. . First come first serve. If you've used it, please reply this thread so others are aware .



Thank you .  Just used this to make a purchase.


----------



## hcmgrace

Alyda said:


> Thank you .  Just used this to make a purchase.


Awesome! What did you end up getting ?


----------



## Llwen

Does anyone have a 10% code I can use? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## baxa17

10% off full price: aa-8WA3pf 
Private sale: http://email.farfetch.com/pub/cc?_r...IbN60yi9Ty21de_FFtHq70IU_6k7V1n541dBGe8QzZRHE.


----------



## Unicorn23

Any promo codes fellow baglovers?


----------



## Unicorn23

x not allowed


----------



## Unicorn23

affiliate links aren't allowed


----------



## elyseindc

Does anyone have a promo code that they would be willing to pass along? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## rosewang924

Try this link to see if you can get 10% off,  https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/sg0xe-26a1d962d3.


----------



## Lululola

hello10off for 10%


----------



## baxa17

10% off using the app --- APP17


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi,

Not sure if anyway needs this but $40 off of $400 and above:
feb17shop

expires Wednesday


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Any farfetch codes? Free shipping or similar? 

I have a 10% off coupon if anyone needs


----------



## honeybunch

Any new codes please?


----------



## citybumblebee

baxa17 said:


> 10% off using the app --- APP17



This code is still valid until March 31.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

citybumblebee said:


> This code is still valid until March 31.


Didn't work for me, says no longer valid


----------



## citybumblebee

CleopatraSelene said:


> Didn't work for me, says no longer valid



Really? Hmm... their email says that it's good until March 31. This is a promo code for the app though, so you'd have to place the order from there.


----------



## notsogirly

citybumblebee said:


> This code is still valid until March 31.



Didn't work for me either. Don't know why.


----------



## livinit92

any discount code?


----------



## CleopatraSelene

citybumblebee said:


> Really? Hmm... their email says that it's good until March 31. This is a promo code for the app though, so you'd have to place the order from there.



I understand, it just says it's invalid/not a current code via the app. [emoji848]


----------



## strawberrylaces

The code didn't work for me when I logged into the app using Facebook. When I changed to logging in with my email, it applied. Also, I called customer services who were really helpful, I explained the issue and she sent me an email saying that if I purchase the bag using the app, to then send them my order number and they can refund the 10%. Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## hpb2c

bump! anyone have a coupon or code? eyeing a Marni bag


----------



## Bommie

any coupon code please


----------



## Unicorn23

Does anyone have a discount code I can use? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## pjrufus

Looking for a code also, thank you if you have one to share.


----------



## melissa001

edited


----------



## ada717

Hey ladies I have 10% off code. Feel free to PM!


----------



## Heda97

Any codes?


----------



## lcutli1

[deleted]


----------



## lcutli1

[deleted]


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Hi! I have promo code available that I don’t plan to use. It expires soon.





Code: SEPT10


----------



## papertiger

Anyone have any codes that work currently in the UK? 

TIA


----------



## Lululola

$40 off $400
with code TREAT1
$80 off $800
with code TREAT2
$100 off $1000
with code TREAT3

not sure if it is email specific


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Anyone have any codes that work currently in the UK?
> 
> TIA



Thank you to my ff-angel


----------



## MilaMakeup

Thank's you !


----------



## GH Chang

Hello there! Does anyone have a 10% promo code for asia country like singapore? I have missed the promo code recently as I was very busy completing my project...


----------



## Pokahantos

Is there sny new promotion codes


----------



## highend

.


----------



## Natasha210

Anyone have a promo code for farfetch?


----------



## Swanky

Referral codes/affiliates codes are not allowed on tPF or via PM.  Please do not ask for them or offer them.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Extra 20% off Sale
" x20oct "


----------



## Jaime

Thanks for your spam... Not interested though most of those sites are full of fake or expired codes.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Current one - use code F20D for 20% off sale and full price


----------



## Sakeno0o

Any coupon ?


----------



## starrysky7

Is the 20% off sale promotion working for anyone? I tried using it and get the message "Unfortunately your order does not qualify for this promotion" every time, no matter what I put in the basket. I tried so many different sale items, final sale items... Are the pickings that qualify that slim or is the code simply not working for me?


----------



## randr21

starrysky7 said:


> Is the 20% off sale promotion working for anyone? I tried using it and get the message "Unfortunately your order does not qualify for this promotion" every time, no matter what I put in the basket. I tried so many different sale items, final sale items... Are the pickings that qualify that slim or is the code simply not working for me?


Are you in us or Canada? If not, it won't work.  Or else, anything marked as permanent or new collection is excluded. Click on "Read More" in promo banner.


----------



## CrazyCool01

20% off code X20FAR
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4368304


----------



## melinda

Any new codes?


----------



## CrazyCool01

melinda said:


> Any new codes?



“Melinmelbourne” for 10% off


----------



## melinda

CrazyCool01 said:


> “Melinmelbourne” for 10% off


Thanks CrazyCool01! It looks like someone else used your code already. 
If anyone else has a code to share it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Minie26

Following this thread 
Pls share if there is any promo code
Thank you


----------



## rosewang924

https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/sg0xe-26a1d962d3, if you mention Rose Wang at checkout you can get 10% off.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Private sale on now


----------



## antonio_islander

CrazyCool01 said:


> Private sale on now



Hello, is there a way you can send me the link? Thank you


----------



## 4857102

Any new codes in June? Or anyone know if Farfetch is about to have a sale soon? 

Many thanks.


----------



## CrazyCool01

4857102 said:


> Any new codes in June? Or anyone know if Farfetch is about to have a sale soon?
> 
> Many thanks.


Further 30% off sale, code JX30


----------



## melisande

Any new codes?


----------



## katran26

Extra 30% off sale with FX30


----------



## Sakeno0o

katran26 said:


> Extra 30% off sale with FX30


Not working anymore


----------



## jessicanoelle

Any new codes available?


----------



## youngster

Farfetch Black Friday sale is on. Extra 30% off sale items starting now:  FFX30


----------



## katran26

Extra 35% off sale with code 35FF


----------



## shosha

any code ?


----------



## Allexis

Is there any active promo code pls


----------



## giligy

Allexis said:


> Is there any active promo code pls



Just came across this - if you have an American Express credit card, log in to your account and see if they have a Farfetch deal. I have one for "Get a one-time $160 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $800 in one or more transactions online at Farfetch.com by 9/28/2020."


----------



## lalila789

Any current promo codes pls


----------



## nicole.li

try GOFAR (20% off)


----------



## giligy

The Amex deal I posted about above is back! And you should be able to stack coupons with it.


----------



## JessieGalal

FF private sale started today (i guess) anyone has a coupon code to stack?


----------



## priscoo

wojcpol_0 said:


> I have multiple Farfetch codes. Who needs a private message please.


Please send me a code! Thanks so much


----------



## MichaellaB15

Any live codes right now? I was about to use mine but seems like it has expired


----------



## mariliz11

Anyone have a code that would work on usual brand exclusions?


----------



## Luv2Scoop

mariliz11 said:


> Anyone have a code that would work on usual brand exclusions?


There is a survey code that might work, try this: APRSURVEY21


----------



## mariliz11

Luv2Scoop said:


> There is a survey code that might work, try this: APRSURVEY21


Didn't work for Gucci after all but thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any codes that will work on Bottega please


----------



## papertiger

^ I looked yesterday but had to do without (Europe).


----------



## travelbliss

ISO a discount code, if anyone can help , pls PM me.  Thank u


----------



## lalame

If anyone has the Chase Sapphire Reserve card, there is a 10% cash back offer for Farfetch. You just have to log into Chase and add the offer in your account.


----------



## Aurora

travelbliss said:


> ISO a discount code, if anyone can help , pls PM me.  Thank u



WEL10F works right now


----------



## travelbliss

Aurora said:


> WEL10F works right now


Awesome !! Thank you for sharing !!


----------



## ACWT

Does anyone has a working Farfetch Promo code at the moment ? I got a code EMAILFF10 but it’s not applicable for all items . Thanks


----------



## silviap90

10MANDARIN
somehow it worked on my Saint Laurent small loulou


----------



## CrazyCool01

silviap90 said:


> 10MANDARIN
> somehow it worked on my Saint Laurent small loulou


Looks like it  expired  but Thanks for posting


----------



## ACWT

I just tried 5Honey and it worked for 5% . Random search on the web 


ACWT said:


> Does anyone has a working Farfetch Promo code at the moment ? I got a code EMAILFF10 but it’s not applicable for all items . Thanks


----------



## ACWT

One more ! FK10YT for 10% just bought a puffer with code ))


----------



## Taiwo92

Any promo codes? Tried to use a referral code from a friend and it said my order doesn’t qualify


----------



## silviap90

CASSCASS10YT


----------



## lybohss

silviap90 said:


> CASSCASS10YT


 
OMG THANK YOUUU! It worked on the Toy Loulou


----------



## silviap90

lybohss said:


> OMG THANK YOUUU! It worked on the Toy Loulou


Ahhhh awesome! Can someone tell me if it works on the small Lou Lou ?


----------



## miki66

Many of these codes only work on first order. 
1) Does anyone know if Farfetch ever has codes that work on any orders, let say, on Black Friday?
2) Do they apply to jewelries as well?


----------



## chilipepper_96

lalame said:


> If anyone has the Chase Sapphire Reserve card, there is a 10% cash back offer for Farfetch. You just have to log into Chase and add the offer in your account.


I just got the Chase Sapphire Preferred and I don't have the promo, but my Freedom Unlimited does. But my freedom unlimited has foreign transaction fees which makes the cashback almost not worth it.


----------



## jewel_ly

Taiwo92 said:


> Any promo codes? Tried to use a referral code from a friend and it said my order doesn’t qualify


Was searching for codes in Google and finally found a code  50AFFSDSS which gives £50 off. It even works on top of their singles day 22% of sale. if it helps any of you. This is not promoted in their website even. There are so many brand restrictions though, please check https://sneakqik.com/offers/farfetch-save-15-off-on-full-price-kidswear


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello, does anyone have a promo code that works on ysl? Thank you x ☺️


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello, does anyone have a promo code that works on ysl? Thank you x ☺


Check Sophie Shohet on youtube. She often has codes for FARFETCH. Although, I don't know if they work on YSL.


----------



## am2022

Farfetch running 30% off on some full priced items


----------

